# For grins, go check Bonus Time availability



## rhonda (Mar 14, 2020)

Wide open. Of course we know why ... but it still hits me as “_Crazy_!” when looking at the screen.  Wow!

Edited to add: Except for HI.  Still slim pickings in HI.  Now that _is_ surprising given the flights required.


----------



## Hobokie (Mar 14, 2020)

For real! Even places like Marina Dunes & Pismo Beach I've seen some openings!


----------

